
Status as a Service – Minecraft Edition - anonymous_ch
https://blog.commsor.com/what-minecraft-taught-me-about-community/
======
jacobdpeters
For those not as familiar, author is referencing Eugene Wei's inspiring and
powerful social media commentary:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19294564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19294564)

